# Tourney's in Brooklyn NY?



## Kwiter (Apr 24, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone. This is prolly an oft repeated question BUT anywhere to find a listing of Tournaments in the Brooklyn NY area?
My daughters school has a Tourney soon but out in Jersey, I HATE to drive so hoping to find something closer like downtown Brooklyn ;-)

Nia:wen Thank you


----------

